# The Reason UGA Will Beat Bammer in ATL This Year



## Thanatos (Jul 18, 2013)

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ncaaf-...-of-heartbreaking-alabama-loss-204653580.html

This type of leadership wins titles...

_"Toward that end, Murray has been immersed in a remarkable leadership program of his own creation with the help of two Georgia psychology professors.

While completing work on his undergraduate degree in industrial-organizational psychology, Murray devised a goals program that basically has overseen Georgia’s summer workout regimen the past two years. Murray worked with professors Brian Hoffman and Karl Kuhnert on a project that began with the quarterback watching mic’d NFL QBs on film, and evaluating their leadership behaviors. From there, Murray solicited leadership feedback from his teammates and coaches through a survey.

(The biggest takeaway from it: Murray needed to be less nice and more demanding of his peers.)

That led to the implementation of the goals program. Murray identified 15 other team leaders, and put them in charge of player groups during offseason conditioning – which position coaches cannot be part of. But the overall leader was Murray himself.

“Aaron was responsible for administering and running the program with his teammates,” professor Hoffman wrote in an email. “He gave a speech to sell the goals program, a tutorial with other team leaders on how to set effective goals, selected the team leaders and assigned teammates to groups, and kept meticulous records of player goals and player daily attendance at the optional workouts.

“Last year I was much more heavily involved in setting up the program, discussing issues with Aaron, and maintaining oversight. This year, I have been less involved, as the program is up and running and Aaron has a handle on things. I worked with Aaron to set his leadership goal for the year, and then have been getting updates on the progress of the program from Aaron.” "_


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 18, 2013)

...yeah, BAMA has no one like this...


----------



## kracker (Jul 18, 2013)

UGA and Murray have to get to Atlanta first.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2013)

Uga will loose at least 2 regular season games. Will you feel the same way then. Honestly, I don't see the dogs playing in the seccg this year.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 18, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> ...yeah, BAMA has no one like this...



Post the article describing this type of player led leadership.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 18, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Uga will loose at least 2 regular season games. Will you feel the same way then. Honestly, I don't see the dogs playing in the seccg this year.



"THE MEDIA" disagrees with you.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 18, 2013)

kracker said:


> UGA and Murray have to get to Atlanta first.



Agreed. It will be hard to make it out of the first 4 games unscathed...but doable, or at least 3-1 with the 1 being a non conference lost to Clemson.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Agreed. It will be hard to make it out of the first 4 games unscathed...but doable, or at least 3-1 with the 1 being a non conference lost to Clemson.


Carolina will win its 4 th straight against the dogs. I see another loss to LSU or Florida. Maybe a third to Clemson.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Post the article describing this type of player led leadership.



How about a starting quarterback with three rings. Does that count for anything?


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 18, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Carolina will win its 4 th straight against the dogs. I see another loss to LSU or Florida. Maybe a third to Clemson.



Very possible...

You can eat more popcorn while you're playing Tennessee and Kentucky as your cross conference games  this year.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 18, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> How about a starting quarterback with three rings. Does that count for anything?



It counts for a heck-of-a lot. We will see how good of a leader he is IF you ever get tested this year.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> "THE MEDIA" disagrees with you.



and the MEDIA always gets it right about the dogs...


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 18, 2013)

A.J. is a great QB, probably will go down as the best in Bama history.  He reminds me of David Greene in a way, he doesn't always make the huge play to win the game, but he never seems to make the bonehead play to lose the game either.  I personally think Murray is also one of the best to come through UGA.  He has had his scratch your head moments, but the truth is he is the kind of kid you love to root for and seems to really "get it".  I hope they get the chance to square off again and if it is anywhere near as good as last year it will be fun to watch.  I would much rather see those 2 than Johnny Football and his ego anyday.


----------



## MadMallard (Jul 18, 2013)

Better find a defense if your going to the SEC Championship.RTR


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 18, 2013)

MadMallard said:


> Better find a defense if your going to the SEC Championship.RTR



Our defense last year, statistically, was in the middle or at the bottom of the SEC in almost all categories. Like last year the O will have to score a bunch of points a game to win.

If our secondary does not grow up fast, then we will be out of it in the first few games.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 19, 2013)

The fact that Murray hasn't produced enough in the big games is still what scares me....It's like turkey hunting every year and continuing to shoot jakes. Yes, you are killing turkeys but you are not killing the best birds out there.... So far Murray can pile on the numbers against mid level SEC teams but he hasn't been able to turn the page with the elite teams. The media can talk all they want to about how good Aaron is but until he proves it on the field it isn't anything but just talk. That being said I hope they are all right about him this year and UGA blows everyone they play away. Go dawgs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2013)

I love pre-season chest thumping. Everyone just knows that their team is the best, but once the kick off happens reality sets in. I just hope we have an SEC team healthy enough to go to the big show this year. With the new teams additions we are undisputed the most aggressive, nastiest conference in college football, and for a team to make it to the end healthy is going to be difficult. This is where depth, and I don't mean a second string, I mean serious depth comes in to play. 

I like my teams chances when it comes to being stacked in depth.

ROLL TIDE


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love pre-season chest thumping. Everyone just knows that their team is the best, but once the kick off happens reality sets in. I just hope we have an SEC team healthy enough to go to the big show this year. With the new teams additions we are undisputed the most aggressive, nastiest conference in college football, and for a team to make it to the end healthy is going to be difficult. This is where depth, and I don't mean a second string, I mean serious depth comes in to play.
> 
> I like my teams chances when it comes to being stacked in depth.
> 
> ROLL TIDE



Come on now...dont rain on my parade. What the heck else are we suppose to talk about right now? Chest thumping is what the internet was built for wasn't it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Chest thumping is what the internet was built for wasn't it?


No, Al Gore invented the internet so he could profit from his Global Warming ponzi scheme..


----------



## nickel back (Jul 19, 2013)

BAMA can chest thump all they want, they have the right to.

reason I call all my BAMA buddies chest thumpers

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Post the article describing this type of player led leadership.




Are your serious???

you need an article in some media outlet to prove your theory?...did you happen to see the end of the BAMA thrashing of ND?...McCarron goes ballistic with Barrett Jones for simply not agreeing on the the blocking schemes...AJ has done it on the field numerous times, New Orleans, Baton Rouge, Atlanta, Miami...don't you think he might have some influence in T-town?
...and not just AJ, there is CJ on the other side of the ball as well as many others.

A 3-pete is statistically improbable, and complacency is a major component, but I don't lose a moments peace concerned about AJ or the team, they have a recent example of complacency and it's outcome to remind them.

But I do commend Murray for taking charge in his Senior season, just think what could have been had he done so a year or two ago


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I love pre-season chest thumping. Everyone just knows that their team is the best, but once the kick off happens reality sets in. I just hope we have an SEC team healthy enough to go to the big show this year. With the new teams additions we are undisputed the most aggressive, nastiest conference in college football, and for a team to make it to the end healthy is going to be difficult. This is where depth, and I don't mean a second string, I mean serious depth comes in to play.
> 
> I like my teams chances when it comes to being stacked in depth.
> 
> ROLL TIDE



wasn't it Mike Tyson that famously said..."everybody got a plan till they get punched in the mouth"


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 19, 2013)

I have often wondered about the meaning behind DGD and now I realize that it could very well  stand for Dwags Gone Delusional.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 19, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> wasn't it Mike Tyson that famously said..."everybody got a plan till they get punched in the mouth"


Yep, and can you type that with a higher voice and with a lisp?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 19, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Are your serious???
> 
> you need an article in some media outlet to prove your theory?...did you happen to see the end of the BAMA thrashing of ND?...McCarron goes ballistic with Barrett Jones for simply not agreeing on the the blocking schemes...AJ has done it on the field numerous times, New Orleans, Baton Rouge, Atlanta, Miami...don't you think he might have some influence in T-town?
> ...and not just AJ, there is CJ on the other side of the ball as well as many others.
> ...




After listening to McCarron at media days yesterday, im sold  on the kid as a great leader and TEAM player. Solid press conference he had.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 19, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> After listening to McCarron at media days yesterday, im sold  on the kid as a great leader and TEAM player. Solid press conference he had.



AJ showed well, kudos to him.
Murray did not do too bad, but with Murray, he still seems like a kid, optimistic kid, but a kid none the less.
(just my interpretation)


----------



## David Parker (Jul 19, 2013)

Need way more haters to predict we will lose before I'll start buying into a NCG appearance.  But aside from that 'Bama, if they make it, will lose to us in the SECCG.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 19, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Are your serious???
> 
> you need an article in some media outlet to prove your theory?...did you happen to see the end of the BAMA thrashing of ND?...McCarron goes ballistic with Barrett Jones for simply not agreeing on the the blocking schemes...AJ has done it on the field numerous times, New Orleans, Baton Rouge, Atlanta, Miami...don't you think he might have some influence in T-town?
> ...and not just AJ, there is CJ on the other side of the ball as well as many others.
> ...



I am sending this one in for post of the year....very very well said....(for Bammer anyway)


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> "THE MEDIA" disagrees with you.



The media also has bama picked to win the sec.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 19, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> The media also has bama picked to win the sec.



That will leave a mark...


----------



## David Parker (Jul 19, 2013)

Maybe yall should field a team with the media then.

  times two


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 19, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> I am sending this one in for post of the year....very very well said....(for Bammer anyway)



Why, Thank you Sir!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jul 19, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> A.J. doesn't always make the huge play to win the game



If I do recall, he had a clutch bomb to Cooper at the end of the SEC Championship game to pull out a win against the Dawgs. It was all AJ when we played LSU for the BCS NC.

Just saying...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2013)

fairhope said:


> I have often wondered about the meaning behind DGD and now I realize that it could very well  stand for Dwags Gone Delusional.


yep. It usually goes away by week 3.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2013)

Go Dawgs I hope we beat Clemscum! That's about as far as my little mind will go! I would love to see a rematch in the dome with a different out come! That's all I got


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 19, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> The media also has bama picked to win the sec.



The Media is 4 & 17... I think Saban said it best. If he had that record he would still be pumping gas in WV...

I'll play it week by week. C'mon Clemson!

If we get there, I'll worry about it than. I'll enjoy my season! It's almost here!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I hope we beat Clemscum! That's about as far as my little mind will go! I would love to see a rematch in the dome with a different out come! That's all I got



You must be mellowed out on PBR and not thinking clearly. Surely you can think of something more clever and hateful.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 19, 2013)

UGA could very well beat Bama. But it won't be because Murray is a better leader or more motivated than AJ. AJ has absolutely nothing to prove. But I can guarantee you that he will play like he does.


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 19, 2013)

Jay Hughes said:


> If I do recall, he had a clutch bomb to Cooper at the end of the SEC Championship game to pull out a win against the Dawgs. It was all AJ when we played LSU for the BCS NC.
> 
> Just saying...



Yes he did.  I wasn't downplaying him at all, if you read the post I was saying he impresses because he doesn't have to make the big play and he rarely makes the bonehead play, a game manager.  Seems like your coach agrees based on his comments


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 19, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Are your serious???
> 
> you need an article in some media outlet to prove your theory?...did you happen to see the end of the BAMA thrashing of ND?...McCarron goes ballistic with Barrett Jones for simply not agreeing on the the blocking schemes...AJ has done it on the field numerous times, New Orleans, Baton Rouge, Atlanta, Miami...don't you think he might have some influence in T-town?
> ...and not just AJ, there is CJ on the other side of the ball as well as many others.
> ...



AJ is part of "The Process". Joe Cox could lead your team to greatness when playing in said "Process". 

AJ does not need to have the leadership skills that AM has because the infrastructure put in place by Saban and his disciples is already rock solid. Not to mention the talent level at Bama is far superior to that of other SEC teams who are not masters of the over signing recruiting game.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> AJ is part of "The Process". Joe Cox could lead your team to greatness when playing in said "Process".
> 
> AJ does not need to have the leadership skills that AM has because the infrastructure put in place by Saban and his disciples is already rock solid. Not to mention the talent level at Bama is far superior to that of other SEC teams who are not masters of the over signing recruiting game.



oh brother
I suppose you forget the 2010 Crimson Tide, probably the most talented/experienced team BAMA's fielded since Saban's been coaching,...lack of leadership disrupted the "process"

get real


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> AJ is part of "The Process". Joe Cox could lead your team to greatness when playing in said "Process".
> 
> AJ does not need to have the leadership skills that AM has because the infrastructure put in place by Saban and his disciples is already rock solid. Not to mention the talent level at Bama is far superior to that of other SEC teams who are not masters of the over signing recruiting game.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 19, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> oh brother
> I suppose you forget the 2010 Crimson Tide, probably the most talented/experienced team BAMA's fielded since Saban's been coaching,...lack of leadership disrupted the "process"
> 
> get real



You Bammers are funny. I give you the highest compliment possible and you disagree with me.

The Process is what every coach at every level of football wants to achieve. A systematic approach to managing your football team that allows you to plug in players and achieve the same high level of performance year after year. 

You might want to "get real" and understand what you truly have with Saban.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> You Bammers are funny. I give you the highest compliment possible and you disagree with me.
> 
> The Process is what every coach at every level of football wants to achieve. A systematic approach to managing your football team that allows you to plug in players and achieve the same high level of performance year after year.
> 
> You might want to "get real" and understand what you truly have with Saban.



You would welcome the "process" at UGA and you know it.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 19, 2013)

golffreak said:


> You would welcome the "process" at UGA and you know it.



Truth.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 19, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> You must be mellowed out on PBR and not thinking clearly. Surely you can think of something more clever and hateful.



Get used to it it's the new me....


----------



## golffreak (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Truth.



 At least you will admit it. Most fans of other teams insist that they wouldn't.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 20, 2013)

Jay Hughes said:


> If I do recall, he had a clutch bomb to Cooper at the end of the SEC Championship game to pull out a win against the Dawgs. It was all AJ when we played LSU for the BCS NC.
> 
> Just saying...



AJ has progressed way beyond what was described as a "game manager".  He is one of those QBs that you would want in a tight game, wouldn't trade him for 100 Murray's.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> AJ is part of "The Process". Joe Cox could lead your team to greatness when playing in said "Process".
> 
> AJ does not need to have the leadership skills that AM has because the infrastructure put in place by Saban and his disciples is already rock solid. Not to mention the talent level at Bama is far superior to that of other SEC teams who are not masters of the over signing recruiting game.


You must know more than Saban about his own "process".  Listen to him speak and you will find out how much he depends upon the leadership skills of his players.  AJ has been described as a coach on the field.


----------



## vowell462 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ncaaf-...-of-heartbreaking-alabama-loss-204653580.html
> 
> This type of leadership wins titles...
> 
> ...



Leadership is a very important thing. But I believe you either have true leadership, or you don't. You were either born with it, or you weren't. General Patton didn't go to a servant leadership class.

I would love to see Ga and Bama in Atlanta again this year. But truth is, it will be a little tougher for Ga because of the schedule. Not so sure they will get past Carolina or Florida. I think Carolina will have a strong run this year. And if Bama gets by aTm, they should go all the way. But heck, Ga Southern gave them a good run a cpl years ago. Ya just never know.

Murray and AJ are friends. They are both great kids that do amazing things. But as far as leadership, id have to go with AJ. Hes a proven leader.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 20, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> And if Bama gets by aTm, they should go all the way. But heck, *Ga Southern gave them a good run a cpl years ago.* Ya just never know.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 20, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Leadership is a very important thing. But I believe you either have true leadership, or you don't. You were either born with it, or you weren't. General Patton didn't go to a servant leadership class.
> 
> I would love to see Ga and Bama in Atlanta again this year. But truth is, it will be a little tougher for Ga because of the schedule. Not so sure they will get past Carolina or Florida. I think Carolina will have a strong run this year. And if Bama gets by aTm, they should go all the way. But heck, Ga Southern gave them a good run a cpl years ago. Ya just never know.
> 
> Murray and AJ are friends. They are both great kids that do amazing things. But as far as leadership, id have to go with AJ. Hes a proven leader.



I agree with what you said about UGA's schedule. I could not disagree more about what said about leadership. You become a true leader with knowledge and experience of what you are managing. That takes time and training.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 20, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> You must know more than Saban about his own "process".  Listen to him speak and you will find out how much he depends upon the leadership skills of his players.  AJ has been described as a coach on the field.



He is good. So were all the other QB's that have won titles in The Process. Take a good player and surround him with other good players and great coaching...you are always going to have a great QB.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm glad a few folks  are talking about the process. It's all about the process. The process.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> You Bammers are funny. I give you the highest compliment possible and you disagree with me.
> 
> The Process is what every coach at every level of football wants to achieve. A systematic approach to managing your football team that allows you to plug in players and achieve the same high level of performance year after year.
> 
> You might want to "get real" and understand what you truly have with Saban.



yeah, sure...then you balance it with a weak slap at "over-signing".

It's not just you Thanatos, many fans of other vanquished teams trot out the same mixed argument.  

it goes something like this...
 "Saban is not the best coach, he just has more top athletes due to his "oversigning", lenient discipline, working the system, etc."
yet when the talk comes around to the athletes...somehow, the BAMA guys are not as good as the other guys,...they just "fit the in system"
For an example...using you dawggies, "Murray is better than AJ," Gurley/Marshall is better than Lacy/Yeldon, Mitchell/Green is better than Cooper/Jones and on and on.

you can't have it both ways.

I read yesterday that one of the Pro scouts posted a list of current QB's ranked from #1-10 based on this criteria:

If you have the ball with under two minutes to play trailing by 4, which QB would you most like as your QB...
#1 was AJ
#2 was Manziel
#3 was Boyd
#4 Bridgewater

....Murray showed up further down the line.


If you really want to know just what the "process" is,...go get anything from Kevin Elkho,...great stuff here for everyone to learn.
What you will find is that the "process" as it applies to football in particular, is a system in which each individual is responsible for his own actions(nothing new here), maximizing his abilities, focus, awareness and execution on the very next step, leadership is the key, from a personal level, unit level, team level and so on.

The fact of the matter is Saban is an outstanding leader, coach, and organizer, BAMA has outstanding players, and an outstanding system.

It can all go south at any time.

Right now BAMA is on top, sooner or later that will change.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 20, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Leadership is a very important thing. But I believe you either have true leadership, or you don't.



The military "trains" leaders all the time.

I agree that some folks have a natural inclination to lead, but basic leadership can be taught.


----------



## riprap (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Post the article describing this type of player led leadership.



You must have not been around for a while because we get to see every pro saban pro bama article written.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 20, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> The military "trains" leaders all the time.
> 
> I agree that some folks have a natural inclination to lead, but basic leadership can be taught.



Ditto


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 20, 2013)

I am not pretentious enough to assume my team (bama) will make it to the SECCG (but it is looking good at this point). As to UGA actually getting there and then beating Bama....pretty bold talk considering the conference we are in!!


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 20, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> yeah, sure...then you balance it with a weak slap at "over-signing".
> 
> It's not just you Thanatos, many fans of other vanquished teams trot out the same mixed argument.
> 
> ...



Saban is the best. Your thoughts mirror my own. There is some validity to players over performing under Saban wouldn't you agree? If you don't agree look at recent Bama QBs in the NFL.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Saban is the best. Your thoughts mirror my own. There is some validity to players over performing under Saban wouldn't you agree? If you don't agree look at recent Bama QBs in the NFL.




Yes, somewhat. A person can only perform at his maximum ability,...99.9% of people rarely if ever hit their maximum, so the term "overperform" really is an indication that that guy has come closer to his max over a longer period than usual.

Saban and Bear were two of the best (not the only) at getting players to play over and above their "normal", closer to their max abilities.


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 20, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> I am not pretentious enough to assume my team (bama) will make it to the SECCG (but it is looking good at this point). As to UGA actually getting there and then beating Bama....pretty bold talk considering the conference we are in!!



I have modest expectations actually. I needed to stir the pot a little. Im dying for this thing to get started...


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> I have modest expectations actually. I needed to stir the pot a little. Im dying for this thing to get started...



6 weeks man!! I cant wait!!


----------



## vowell462 (Jul 20, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> The military "trains" leaders all the time.
> 
> I agree that some folks have a natural inclination to lead, but basic leadership can be taught.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## vowell462 (Jul 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



My point was that they scored 21 against the tide in Tuscaloosa, in which nobody else did up until that point. Of course Bama blew them out of the water. It was just impressive. That's all.

Im a huge Bama fan. But you just never know.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 20, 2013)

If I remember correctly, it was really no surprise that Georgia Southern racked up the amount of rushing yards that they did. Bama had not faced that kind of option offense for a while previously.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> I am not pretentious enough to assume my team (bama) will make it to the SECCG (but it is looking good at this point). As to UGA actually getting there and then beating Bama....pretty bold talk considering the conference we are in!!



Especially with an unproven defense and average coaching.


----------



## vowell462 (Jul 20, 2013)

golffreak said:


> If I remember correctly, it was really no surprise that Georgia Southern racked up the amount of rushing yards that they did. Bama had not faced that kind of option offense for a while previously.



With the defense of 2011, it was a surprise to me. Should have been more prepared in my opinion.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 21, 2013)

It never fails, every year at least one UGA fan (on this forum) predicts a NC.


----------



## riprap (Jul 21, 2013)

and bama fans predict a loss after it happens.


----------



## riprap (Jul 21, 2013)

fairhope said:


> I have often wondered about the meaning behind DGD and now I realize that it could very well  stand for Dwags Gone Delusional.



As usual,  nothing to add and always negative. That is all..... sound familiar?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> It never fails, every year at least one UGA fan (on this forum) predicts a NC.


Nothing wrong with optimism for your team. It is much more likely to happen for a Dawg than it is a Yaller Jackit...


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 21, 2013)

David Parker said:


> Need way more haters to predict we will lose before I'll start buying into a NCG appearance.  But aside from that 'Bama, if they make it, will lose to us in the SECCG.



Yall save this one!!!! When Ga does not make the SEC Championship game,I will repost this. If they do make the game and get their butts handed to them,I will repost this. ROLL TIDE ROLL!!! SEE YALL IN THE SEC GAME AND THEN ON TO THE NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP GAME!!!!!  

ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!! We WILL see somebody in Atlanta!!!!


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 21, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> I am not pretentious enough to assume my team (bama) will make it to the SECCG (but it is looking good at this point). As to UGA actually getting there and then beating Bama....pretty bold talk considering the conference we are in!!



I am !!! SEE YALL IN ATLANTA!!!! ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 21, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> I am !!! SEE YALL IN ATLANTA!!!! ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!



You obviously did not sit in Bryant Denny just 10 years ago and watch N. Illinois take down Bama AT HOME!! I take nothing for granted and cherish every win. Roll Tide


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 21, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> You obviously did not sit in Bryant Denny just 10 years ago and watch N. Illinois take down Bama AT HOME!! I take nothing for granted and cherish every win. Roll Tide



YES I DID!!! But I love the smack talk and I really do believe they will do it again this year!!! YEA C'MON!!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 21, 2013)

We'll see ya there.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> As usual,  nothing to add and always negative. That is all..... sound familiar?



Then y'all must be brothers.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 21, 2013)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 21, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> YES I DID!!! But I love the smack talk and I really do believe they will do it again this year!!! YEA C'MON!!!!



Where you from in Alabama??


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 21, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> Where you from in Alabama??



Cullman County, Town of Fairview


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 21, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Then y'all must be brothers.



Just the suggestion of that hurts, especially coming from my Bama brethren.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Just the suggestion of that hurts, especially coming from my Bama brethren.



Hey fairhope gonna be down your way for a few days a week from today.


----------



## riprap (Jul 21, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Then y'all must be brothers.



Hey, I don't deny my negative comments about bama, but calling someone out when they do the same is pretty lame.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Just the suggestion of that hurts, especially coming from my Bama brethren.



Sorry.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 21, 2013)

riprap said:


> Hey, I don't deny my negative comments about bama, but calling someone out when they do the same is pretty lame.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 22, 2013)

bamaboy said:


> Cullman County, Town of Fairview



I know where that is.....Boaz, AL for me.


----------



## bamaboy (Jul 23, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> I know where that is.....Boaz, AL for me.



I think Boaz is around 50 miles or so East of Cullman County.


----------

